# EMERGENCY Help Needed PLEASE



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

My puppy (5 month old Staff) last night took a tumble down the stairs his leg looked like it was broke or dislocated, ive just taken him to the vets for some xray's etc and the prognosis is he's dislocated his knee and fractured his leg and Hip, they tell me my options are a. surgery involving various pins etc (£3000-£5000, b. amputate his rear leg £800, or c. put him to sleep. 
Now im actually insured but they dont cover for the first 14 days and ive been insured now for about 10 days, i dont have this sort of money at hand and im really after ADVICE as to what organisations or HELP is out their for my situation to get him the treatment as i REALLY DO NOT want to put him down. PLEASE im very distraught and need some help


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Home - PDSA - Home Page
not sure if this is of any help!

So sorry to hear about what has happened, and I hope for a good outcome!


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Nellybelly said:


> Home - PDSA - Home Page
> not sure if this is of any help!
> 
> So sorry to hear about what has happened, and I hope for a good outcome!


Tried them and in my postcode area they say i have to join a scheme which will take around 3-4 weeks to join.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm really sorry to hear you predicament. Poor little pupster.

Cant think of anything other than Nellybelly's suggestion. Hope you manage to find a way through this.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Only one thing I can immediately recommend. Many vets will allow payment in installments. It's worth explaining your situation and talking about it with them.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your vet may very well have a system in place whereby you can pay in installments. Explain your situation and he will advise you.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Will your vet allow you to set up a payment plan with them? Credit cards? Some ideas here: BVA - I can't afford to get my pet treated. What can I do?


----------



## catwoman321 (Mar 20, 2012)

Try the Blue Cross

Blue Cross - What we do


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately my Vets is very Strict about payment the amounts we are talking about there's no way they will accept it in instalments. I tried to register with a Vets from the next town that is more reasonable about payments but they aren't allowing new people onto their books from other town's at the moment.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

drenco said:


> Unfortunately my Vets is very Strict about payment the amounts we are talking about there's no way they will accept it in instalments.


Have you actually asked? Nothing to lose by asking the question...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

What is the scheme for the PDSA? Do you have a PDSA centre or a PDSA vet? If you take your dog there they will see it is an emergency (don't bother with trying to book an appointment as they will turn you away) and are not allowed to turn you away! 

The only other thing I can think of it to call your insurance company and explain what has happened and see if there is anyway they can help you out with partial cover etc. I don't know if this is a possibilty but no harm in trying. 

I really hope you find a way to sort this out. If worse comes to worse ask the vet if you can sign the dog over to them (they may fix the leg/amputate the leg) and look for a home for the dog themselves rather than putting the dog to sleep. Not many vets would want to put an otherwise healthy dog down just for a broken leg.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

drenco said:


> Now im actually insured but they dont cover for the first 14 days and ive been insured now for about 10 days,


Have you actually checked with your insurers as insurers I have used, the 14 day exclusion is for illness, not accident. May be worth checking if you haven't already.


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Have you actually asked? Nothing to lose by asking the question...


Yes i have asked.


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Have you actually checked with your insurers as insurers I have used, the 14 day exclusion is for illness, not accident. May be worth checking if you haven't already.


Yeah he's not covered.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

If the PDSA or other organizations can't help.....

The amount quoted for the surgery seems excessive to me and I would get a second opinion at different practice(s) in the area, though do bear in mind orthopaedic surgery is quite specialized, so you need someone quite experienced! So ask for recommendations, firstly. 

Good luck and hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

call round local rescue groups and see if they could help support you, you have tried two vets, there must be more nearby?

The vets should not be leaing this pup to suffer while they see $$£££ in their eyes. 

where are you based?


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> call round local rescue groups and see if they could help support you, you have tried two vets, there must be more nearby?
> 
> The vets should not be leaing this pup to suffer while they see $$£££ in their eyes.
> 
> where are you based?


Letchworth in Hertfordshire.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

no help hear BUT your situation highlights the problem we all have with insurance companies, the PDSA was of no help for me sum time back i have a suspicion that's why sum dogs end up at the dog trust


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> If the PDSA or other organizations can't help.....
> 
> The amount quoted for the surgery seems excessive to me and I would get a second opinion at different practice(s) in the area, though do bear in mind orthopaedic surgery is quite specialized, so you need someone quite experienced! So ask for recommendations, firstly.
> 
> Good luck and hope you get it sorted soon!


Im going to ring around in the morning to see what other vets in the area will charge for the various treatments etc i HATE TO ADMIT IT but i cant afford £1000's and dont think i could live with myself to get him put to sleep, so its looking like £800 to get his rear leg amputated and time to sell my iPad 2 sharpish.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

drenco said:


> Letchworth in Hertfordshire.


I used to live there & the vets I used in town (I think there's just one) were fantastic. When one my cats was ill I paid the £700 bill in seevral installment s& they were fine


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catwoman321 said:


> Try the Blue Cross
> 
> Blue Cross - What we do


Bumping this one up as it was marked for moderation. 
Good luck with your dog drenco


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Your option has to be amputation.
You can ask the vets to apply for extra funding from the dogs trust, they just need to fax a request form to them, that may get you 100?
You can also get help from the pdsa if you are in reciept of benifits. If you are in the post code catchment they can do a special payment (you would need to fill in forms provide proof of benifits and a 7.50 postal order)
You can also ask your local rspca charity if they can help.
You will still have a considerable amount to pay and you may need to max out a credit card or 2 which again would buy you some time to pay.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Haven't read through all the posts so this may have been said but phone your insurers as mine (Argos) don't cover for the first 10 days but *do* cover accidents and emergencies.

Looking through my booklet it says they will not pay for any illness or condition within the first ten days of the policy. It then says they will not pay for any accident within the first 48hours of the start of the policy.

Now I was told on the phone that they did cover *accidents* and emergencies but not an* illness* like diarrhoea, sickness etc. or a *condition* like arthritis, hypothyroidism. So do phone and ask.

So Illnesses and conditions are not covered but accidents and emergencies are!

ETA - Are you anywhere near Surrey as Fitzpatrick Referrals may be able to set up a payment plan, worth asking!
http://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your pup  hope you get something sorted & he has a good recovery x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so where is your little pup now???????? if this happened last night the poor little thing must need some sort of painkiller at the very least in your situation, to be honest i would just take him to another vet and lie get him seen to and then offer to pay in installments


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

What the Hell is up with your vet, I know mine would put the welfare of the animal first and work out some arrangement whereby you could stagger payment.


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

He's in their overnight receiving painkillers until i can figure out what i can come up with for him, beleive me when i went to get him his vaccinations and today with the xray they ask when you arrive how will you be paying before you have even seen anyone and today i had to pay for the xray's before they were done aswell.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> so where is your little pup now???????? if this happened last night the poor little thing must need some sort of painkiller at the very least in your situation, to be honest i would just take him to another vet and lie get him seen to and then offer to pay in installments


This is what I was thinking too


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Is it not possible for your vet to put the claim in in a few days time??

Could he just hold back the paper work for a day or two ?????


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> Is it not possible for your vet to put the claim in in a few days time??
> 
> Could he just hold back the paper work for a day or two ?????


Think that could be called fraud and is illegal.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm almost 100% sure that insurance companies will cover accidents straight away, have you contacted them?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

gesic said:


> Think that could be called fraud and is illegal.


I suspect it would be... just clutching at straws!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Havent read all the answers but have you read your policy some will cover for accident but not illness for the first 14days. I bbelieve Pet plan for example cover for accident from day one.


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

pdsa is the only one i can think of, bloody awful vets leave suffering animals, their in the job to help but it is all money makes me 

The pdsa wouldnt help me as i didnt get housing benefit! but i was on incap benefit, bloody awful!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just remembered Tailwaggers, its a charity who has been know to help with vet bills sometimes and they look at cases individually. Not sure how it works but here is the website
Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals
[email protected]


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is the Blue cross they give veterinary help, dont know if you would be eligible? Details see Link:-

Blue Cross - Veterinary services


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Have just checked as I knew The Cynthia Hammond Trust run veterinary clinics for low cost spaying and neutering and worming etc, but I wasnt sure about other treatment. It now looks like they do offer some other treatment if people are in difficulties again dont know if you will qualify but here is the Link.

Clinic Updates - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is also PDSA I should imagine they must have energency care, again for details see link, there is a 0800 phone number there to contact too:-

PDSA Vet Care - Who can PDSA help?


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Personally i would take the dog to another vets even if its just a threat as Im sure the vets won't want to miss out on the money... as that's all they seem to care about!!! Double check your policy but even if its is Fraud i would give it a go about putting in the claim in couple of days time as i would risk it for my dogs life... just to see what local vet do the rescues animals around your area as you will probably get better luck at his/her practice... as he/she is obviously an animal lover x


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

northnsouth said:


> Is it not possible for your vet to put the claim in in a few days time??
> 
> Could he just hold back the paper work for a day or two ?????


It IS fraud and they would rightly not do it  It would be more than their jobs worth if they got caught doing this. They would never again get insurance of any kind and in effect close their business. Oh plus possible jail time.

However tempting it may seem at the time it is not worth it. So sorry about the predicament of the puppy, so so sorry.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I know of a vet who when a dog was brought in and told that the 'altercation' that caused the broken leg had happened the previous day said 'oh it happened THIS MORNING' as he was very aware of when the insurance had been taken out... as it happened they said 'oh! Oh yes this morning' and a £5000approx vet's and specialist bill was covered - all for the sake of 5 hours.


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Quote from my Pet Insurance email "Conditions that happen before your pet insurance starts or an illness that occurs in the first 14 days

Please remember that Tesco Pet Insurance does not cover anything that is caused by, relates to or 
results from an illness, injury or clinical signs your pet may have or the costs of treating an illness 
that shows clinical signs in the first 14 days of the date when the new policy starts.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

totallypets said:


> ....all for the sake of 5 hours.


....5 hours of pain for the poor animal, sometimes longer. I know insurance is expensive but isn't it worth it? I couldn't rest easy if I didn't have it and couldn't afford important treatment  (I know it is different for op, who has been caught unawares by an accident. Frankly, I am surprised that the vet wouldn't consider installments ) That said, we recently had to pay a £500 bill for a cat emergency and, although we should get the money back (minus £50 excess); it is still a lot of money to pay upfront when you don't have an extra £500 sloshing around in your bank account  On top of that, we had the dog spayed this month too, which isn't claimable :crying: But I find the idea that an animal might have to have a (saveable) leg amputated or worse purely on the basis of logistics really upsetting. These days, you can't even get a loan easily in an emergency....What a ridiculous world we are living in..................:cursing:


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

I called the PDSA today and was advised to register on the particular Scheme in my postcode area and that will take 3-4 weeks, calling Blue Cross, Dogs Trust, RSPCA tomorrow morning. Vets are going to want to know what my decision is by the afternoon i'd imagine.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

drenco said:


> Quote from my Pet Insurance email "Conditions that happen before your pet insurance starts or an illness that occurs in the first 14 days
> 
> Please remember that Tesco Pet Insurance does not cover anything that is caused by, relates to or
> results from an illness, injury or clinical signs your pet may have or the costs of treating an illness
> that shows clinical signs in the first 14 days of the date when the new policy starts.


It doesn't mention accident, which is positive. Phone them up and ask, it can't hurt.


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> It doesn't mention accident, which is positive. Phone them up and ask, it can't hurt.


Will do that tomorrow as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

drenco said:


> Quote from my Pet Insurance email "Conditions that happen before your pet insurance starts or an illness that occurs in the first 14 days
> 
> Please remember that Tesco Pet Insurance does not cover anything that is caused by, relates to or
> results from an illness, *injury* or clinical signs your pet may have or the costs of treating an illness
> that shows clinical signs in the first 14 days of the date when the new policy starts.





happysaz133 said:


> It doesn't mention accident, which is positive. Phone them up and ask, it can't hurt.


they`ve covered themselves by mentioning injury , as soon as it`s mentioned pup fell down the stairs by accident which resulted in multiple injuries they aren`t going to want to cover for that using the 14 days as an excuse.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You don't need to worry about fraud because like I said earlier I'm pretty sure you are covered for accidents almost immediately  most pet insurance's are much the same, so I reckon you will be covered. Let us know of course how you get on.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm turning in now Drenco but just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the very best for solution asap. You are living a nightmare that we can all relate to, so fingers crossed that you can resolve this with your insurers. Try to get some rest too xx


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> It doesn't mention accident, which is positive. Phone them up and ask, it can't hurt.





Kiwi said:


> I'm turning in now Drenco but just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the very best for solution asap. You are living a nightmare that we can all relate to, so fingers crossed that you can resolve this with your insurers. Try to get some rest too xx


Thx a lot I feel all knotted up in my stomach and distraught and as a grown man have even shed a tear about this Mess.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't really add anything but just wanted to say I wish you the best of luck with your puppy. All fingers and paws crossed for you here xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

drenco said:


> Thx a lot I feel all knotted up in my stomach and distraught and as a grown man have even shed a tear about this Mess.


It's ok. You can do this. Tomorrow is another day and there must be a way through - you are willing to pay anything to help your baby staff but just can't do it alone. Ask for the help from insurers, vets etc and find a way forward. But for tonight, you need to rest too. Things will get clearer tomorrow, so stay positive and determined  xx


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

which policy do you have?
The standard has this has a clause;
 claims for any illness or disease which happens before, or within 14 days of your pet
being covered;

However the accident and injury policy covers you from 5 days after the policy starts.

Forgot to mention b4 the PDSA charity has 2 different sections of charity assistance so every one can be helped.

PDSA special payment...to assist those who are on benefits and fall within the required post code area.

PDSA special request...to assist those on benefits who fall outside the required post code area.

good luck today


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really hope today sheds some new light for you and your little one - thinking of you both


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

diablo said:


> they`ve covered themselves by mentioning injury , as soon as it`s mentioned pup fell down the stairs by accident which resulted in multiple injuries they aren`t going to want to cover for that using the 14 days as an excuse.


Not necessarily, since not all injuries are sustained throught accidents. For instance if your dog or cat is involved in a fight. Obviously it depends on the exact wording of the policy but I certainly think it's worth pursuing the insurance on this if, as people mention, accidents are normally covered.

CAB may be of some help here!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

drenco said:


> Thx a lot I feel all knotted up in my stomach and distraught and as a grown man have even shed a tear about this Mess.


Best of luck with sorting all this out. Like others I feel your vet should be doing more to help you here so I truly hope they will reconsider a payment plan should the insurance not work out, though I hope not! I would definitely consult elsewhere and get some more estimates. You're entitled to copies of the X-rays, for instance!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just to say I am thinking of you and your Puppy. It is a nightmare that you are both going through and really hope that today will bring you better news!!
xx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope this doesn't sound like a daft question - but when anyone used to break a limb, before the idea of pinning broken bones became the norm, they used to line up the broken ends as best they could, stick in plaster and wait for it to heal by itself. With a puppy whose bones are growing, that shouldn't take too long. Restriction of movement/cage rest wouldn't be easy, and there's have to be some sort of pain control. 

Couldn't this be a course between amputation and pinning the fracture, one that you could fund somehow?


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Damn vets, they are not my favourite people at the moment:cursing::cursing:

I had to pay £500 up front before they would do an emergancy c section:cursing::cursing:

Anyway I really hope your insurance does cover it, as I was also lead to believe it is only illness they dont cover for the first 14 days?!

Poor pup, how is she today?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> I hope this doesn't sound like a daft question - but when anyone used to break a limb, before the idea of pinning broken bones became the norm, they used to line up the broken ends as best they could, stick in plaster and wait for it to heal by itself. With a puppy whose bones are growing, that shouldn't take too long. Restriction of movement/cage rest wouldn't be easy, and there's have to be some sort of pain control.
> 
> Couldn't this be a course between amputation and pinning the fracture, one that you could fund somehow?


No, it's not daft at all! I wondered this myself earlier but later assumed that owing to the nature of the fracture ( some are easier to stabilise than others for instance ) the vets had ruled this out as an option. This combined with the dislocation and the difficulty of restrictimg movement in a very young animals perhaps? Of course I don't actually know this is the case and a second opinion at a different practice might have a different viewpoint.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont have any thing to add but I just wanted to say I hope you manage to get your pup sorted out. All Fingers and paws crossed here for you and puppy.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Most insurance companies cover accident's straight away. While "illnesses" are only covered after 2 weeks.

When one of mine broke its leg, luckily the insurance covered it and £2000 and 3 operations later (due to having a external fixator and pins) you would never know it happened. I had the option between the op or removing the leg, I am glad I picked the op.

Who are you insured with?


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

UPDATE my vets do no longer offer any form of payment plan as they have been stung to many times in the past, Tesco pet insurance asked me to put a claim in but this would take 7-10 days for them to make a decision and he needs treatment now and the Vets would want to see money before they touch him.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Have you contacted tailwaggers? Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals

maybe contact Dogs Today Dogs Today - the ethical pet magazine for people who really care about dogs they might be able to suggest something.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

You do have a further option, and that would be to sign over the dog to a rescue that is willing to cover the costs, then rehome it.

It's not something i agree with, but better than death.

If i were in your situation, i would be selling every possession i had, begging friends and family, or applying for credit cards or loans.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

You could contact the RSPCA. Explain your situation that you can pay by installements but vet wont let you and ask them to provide you with a list of vets that will take installments. My cousin done this. He rang the cruelty line and said he was being cruel to his dog because he couldn't afford to pay a full vet bill and no vets would help him by letting him pay in installments. It was a last resort for him but he managed to get help for his dog.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry but your pup is in serious pain I would imagine FIND a vet that will let you have a payment plan NOW. There HAS to be more than one vet in the area


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Have you asked around other vets? Asked family and friends whether they can lend you some money? Even if you could only pay part of it upfront it may go a long way to persuading a vet to let you pay the rest in instalments.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

I personally think if I was a vet I would end up broke, as I can't find it in my heart to not fix a puppy's leg  I just couldn't say no and walk away.... how could I sleep at night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

drenco said:


> UPDATE my vets do no longer offer any form of payment plan as they have been stung to many times in the past, Tesco pet insurance asked me to put a claim in but this would take 7-10 days for them to make a decision and he needs treatment now and the Vets would want to see money before they touch him.


sounds like an awful company to be insured with.

Guide to Professional Conduct for Veterinary Surgeons - RCVS



> e. if the owner cannot afford private treatment and may be eligible for charitable assistance, re-direct the animal for further treatment to a charity where possible, supplying full details of the case in the proper manner


worth a try.

i`d also contact the RCVS about this practices conduct regarding your dogs treatment.



> h. a veterinary surgeon must not cause any patient to suffer
> 
> i. by carrying out any unnecessary mutilation
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope you get everything sorted..Must be awful.

Fingers grossed for you & your pup.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you asked Tesco why they need this amkount of time to make a decision? It seems odd that in an accident/emergency situation they would take so long to decide

I thought they would speak to your vet who would confirm all you have said & it should be covered - have they explained why not?


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you tried the rspca they offer low cost vetinary surgury you only need to be on housing benefit or council tax 
do you have any one who is claiming those benefits that could take your dog to them ( i know some might say this isnt right but i would do this and think about the wrongs and rights afterwards )


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Drenco: been thinking about you today. Any news? xx


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is awful, did you sort anything? I also live in Hertfordshire and recommend Hatfield Garden Village Vets, they are fabulous and I am sure they would have some sort of payment plan you could do.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Firstly I'd contact your insurance company and tell them unless they pay for the treatment you will be canceling any further payments to them and going with another company. You have nothing to lose doing this. Secondly if everything fails and you have to pay for treatment I'd go for the leg amputated at least the dog can still have a good life. I know people say money doesn't matter when it comes to pets but if you don't have the money and can't get it then it does matter. 

Is any pet insurance worth having? I've heard they only cover you if you pay for yearly vet check ups and boosters. The 4 dogs I've had only 2 ever needed to see the vet 1 stopped eating so needed tests done and sadly was PTS as he had a tumour that couldn't be operated on and the other needed a few teeth out and 2 check ups when he got old. I don't think it would of been cheaper if any of them had been insured. The dog I've got now is only 4 but never needed to go to vet yet and an older dog I had never needed to go. I know you never know when a pet may need big operation but I'm guessing its rare.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont understand, Why is there all this delay?????? What if the dog had been run over or poisioned and was dying, why would a vet/insurance company delay doing anything and risking the animal dying before treatment could take place.
Doesnt make sense. Wish the pup **** luck and help soon.


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Been out allday and managed to sell my iPad 2 & iPhone 4 plus abit of cash myself as the vet has come back to me with a different price for the Operation whilst removing the ball part of his Hip and repairing and pinning his fractured Knee etc the price quoted was £1179.00 (to repair this ball part of the Hip would costs £1000's as it would need a specialist, so the money has just been payed last thing before they closed and he's booked in for the Op tomorrow or Friday as they are busy, funny thing i was reading on their wall that even if you have insurance and the insurance company agrees to cover you this Vets still INSISTS on you paying first and you wait for the payment to come from the insurance company as apparently in recent times to many company's have backtracked after the procedure has been done and not payed out.


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Well it's good you got him sorted for tomorrow, hope he recovers soon too, poor little mite


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

drenco said:


> Been out allday and managed to sell my iPad 2 & iPhone 4 plus abit of cash myself as the vet has come back to me with a different price for the Operation whilst removing the ball part of his Hip and repairing and pinning his fractured Knee etc the price quoted was £1179.00 (to repair this ball part of the Hip would costs £1000's as it would need a specialist, so the money has just been payed last thing before they closed and he's booked in for the Op tomorrow or Friday as they are busy, funny thing i was reading on their wall that even if you have insurance and the insurance company agrees to cover you this Vets still INSISTS on you paying first and you wait for the payment to come from the insurance company as apparently in recent times to many company's have backtracked after the procedure has been done and not payed out.


Thats great news I hope the op goes well  we have to pay our vet & claim back, I think the only insurance company they will do a direct claim with is Petplan, they did do one of our's but were messed around so much by the ins they refuse to now 

Get that claim form sent off to your insurance asap & hopefully you wont have to wait to long, but make sure the vet sends your pups full clinical history or they will stall


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

koolchick said:


> Is any pet insurance worth having? I've heard they only cover you if you pay for yearly vet check ups and boosters. The 4 dogs I've had only 2 ever needed to see the vet 1 stopped eating so needed tests done and sadly was PTS as he had a tumour that couldn't be operated on and the other needed a few teeth out and 2 check ups when he got old. I don't think it would of been cheaper if any of them had been insured. The dog I've got now is only 4 but never needed to go to vet yet and an older dog I had never needed to go. I know you never know when a pet may need big operation but I'm guessing its rare.


I would say it is, unless you have a very good readily available amount of money, from the number of threads that get posted about people without insurance who are panicking trying to find a way of paying for their pets' treatment. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Best of luck & well done for freeing up some extra cash - you are doing well by your boy xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

You're so dedicated and I'm glad you found the way to get the money. When is the surgery happening?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant believe how heartless your vets are  
Well done for getting the money togther, I cant believe they are still saying it could be Friday, its an emergency for pitys sake!

*Heidi*


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I just want to say that I hope the op for your lad goes well and he makes a good and quick recovery. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for him. 

In the meantime I would get back to Tesco and ask to speak to a manager and say that you must have an immediate decision. I did this last year when they decided to mess me about and it only involved a couple of hundred pounds. They soon jumped and agreed when I threatened to go elsewhere and tell everyone I knew how awful and uncaring they were. I was away at the time and had the cheque within a week. You have to be really tough with these companies as they will take advantage. Hope it gets sorted really quick.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You are a great person. You have gone out of your way to help your little puppy by selling your gagets and raising the money.
Hopefully your insurance will pay up.
I pray that everything goes well with the operation and your little pup will have a full recovery.
I wish you both all the best!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

drenco said:


> Yes i have asked.


Change vets... that's poor


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

drenco said:


> Been out allday and managed to sell my iPad 2 & iPhone 4 plus abit of cash myself as the vet has come back to me with a different price for the Operation whilst removing the ball part of his Hip and repairing and pinning his fractured Knee etc the price quoted was £1179.00 (to repair this ball part of the Hip would costs £1000's as it would need a specialist, so the money has just been payed last thing before they closed and he's booked in for the Op tomorrow or Friday as they are busy, funny thing i was reading on their wall that even if you have insurance and the insurance company agrees to cover you this Vets still INSISTS on you paying first and you wait for the payment to come from the insurance company as apparently in recent times to many company's have backtracked after the procedure has been done and not payed out.


I appreciate your mind is elsewhere but, when pup is better, really do change vets. We've been unfortunate enough to have a couple of dogs that needed major surgery. Our vets and Fitzpatrick Referrals not only talked about payment plans but also sorted out the insurance, dealing direct with the company so we didn't get the runaround.

Well done for getting the cash together... our Collie Enzo has some very nice new bones courtesy of Nationwide Mortgages hmy:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Agree that your vet sounds crap and I hope he knows what's he's doing in removing the ball joint. It sounds like a Femoral Head Ostectomy which is explained on the Fitzpatrick link I posted.

My boys two hip replacements cost over £12,000 and I didn't have to pay Fitzpatrick Referrals anything up front, they dealt directly with the insurers. I am extremely cautious of vets like yours and hope his surgical skills are better than his compassion - or rather lack of!

BTW - a total hip replacement at FR would cost around £4,500 maybe less as my dog weighs 60kgs so needed larger implants and more of everything including anaethestic, add to that the knee repair and I would think another £500 - so possibly £5,000 all told. I doubt he would need a total hip replacement though. Has the vet explained about the recovery process in a dog with no ball socket? If it is a FHO scar tissue and muscle form a new joint and recovery takes a while for these to build up to support the leg. Not an option for a heavy dog according to Noel.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

drenco said:


> Been out allday and managed to sell my iPad 2 & iPhone 4 plus abit of cash myself as the vet has come back to me with a different price for the Operation whilst removing the ball part of his Hip and repairing and pinning his fractured Knee etc the price quoted was £1179.00 (to repair this ball part of the Hip would costs £1000's as it would need a specialist, so the money has just been payed last thing before they closed and he's booked in for the Op tomorrow or Friday as they are busy, funny thing i was reading on their wall that even if you have insurance and the insurance company agrees to cover you this Vets still INSISTS on you paying first and you wait for the payment to come from the insurance company as apparently in recent times to many company's have backtracked after the procedure has been done and not payed out.


Excellent news. I'm so glad you managed to find a way. Please keep us updated on your puppies progress. I hope he makes a good recovery.


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Received a phone call from the vets saying he will be having the op at around 3pm this afternoon.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

drenco said:


> Received a phone call from the vets saying he will be having the op at around 3pm this afternoon.


I hope the OP goes well and I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

drenco said:


> Received a phone call from the vets saying he will be having the op at around 3pm this afternoon.


Hope all goes well, and keep us updated on how he recovers!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here for him to be home soon & on the road to recovery  x


----------



## Victoria72 (Mar 31, 2011)

That's horrible, I'm so sorry for you and your puppy! I don't use pet insurance for my dog, because (as everyone pointed out) they usually will find an excuse not to pay you; that's how they make their money. Here in the US I use a vet _discount_ program called Pet Assure, not sure if they have anything like it in the UK.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad the little one is getting his OP this afternoon, hope all goes well.
i think its terrible of the vets, its a little life and an animal in pain not some commodity, I think its disgusting. Well done you for raising the money too.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope everything went well for your boy today and sending lots of get well wishes from all of us here. 

*Victoria72* - I have had no problems with my insurance claims, either Argos or Homebase and if I hadn't had insurance would never have been able to raise the £12,000 for my boys two hip replacements and wouldn't have saved that amount in two years either. Always consider if anything huge goes wrong what you would do without insurance, my boy would most likely have been PTS his hips were so bad but because of my insurance he now has a wonderful, pain free life with as much exercise as I can physically keep up with. 

Insurance every time for me!" :thumbup: Worth every penny!


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Well the op finished around 5.30pm it went on longer than expected (which was 1 hour) because the fractured knee was difficult to repair it required 3 pins all in all and the ball part of the Hip was removed without any difficulty, they say the surgery was a success and that he may be home tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

drenco said:


> Well the op finished around 5.30pm it went on longer than expected (which was 1 hour) because the fractured knee was difficult to repair it required 3 pins all in all and the ball part of the Hip was removed without any difficulty, they say the surgery was a success and that he may be home tomorrow or Saturday.


That sounds like good news! Bet you can't wait to have him home


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

That sounds promising I hope he has a speedy recovery  x


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's the strange thing ive had him for about 10 weeks now and from day one he's snored whilst every time he sleeps so LOUD and noisy literally like some drunken guy passed out asleep next to you, and i keep thinking i can hear him snorring whilst im doing things watching TV etc really weird i turn down the TV and Obviously no noise.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

drenco said:


> Here's the strange thing ive had him for about 10 weeks now and from day one he's snored whilst every time he sleeps so LOUD and noisy literally like some drunken guy passed out asleep next to you, and i keep thinking i can hear him snorring whilst im doing things watching TV etc really weird i turn down the TV and Obviously no noise.


Its surprising how quickly they become part of your life and how strange it is when they are not there. Glad everything went OK today.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Drenco. How is puppy doing today?


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

The vets are saying he's fine and that they are going to be keeping him in over the weekend until Monday.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

A long weekend for you but best place for pup so they can keep an eye on him  roll on Monday eh!


----------



## drenco (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd like to thank everyone that bothered to reply to this thread, but quite frankly ive not been to motivated to come back and give an update as unfortunately 4 weeks ago my poor dog died in my arms from what looks like a stroke up until that point his recovery was going perfectly well just 3 days before he passed he was walking on his leg quite normally then out of the blue i found he was sick in his cage so i cleaned it up and let him rest, then 2 hours later he was sick again now im starting to wonder whats going on so by this point he was covered in sick and i took him to the bathroom for a quick rinse down and after 2 minutes in their with me he started to gag/reach then just his rear quarter started to violently thrash/spasm for about 15 seconds then he went calm/still then violently thrashing again and he just collasped in my arms and i provided CPR but was unable to revive him and ive been in know mood to write this down until now. This happening infront of me has really upset me very very Sad.:sad:


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

drenco said:


> I'd like to thank everyone that bothered to reply to this thread, but quite frankly ive not been to motivated to come back and give an update as unfortunately 4 weeks ago my poor dog died in my arms from what looks like a stroke up until that point his recovery was going perfectly well just 3 days before he passed he was walking on his leg quite normally then out of the blue i found he was sick in his cage so i cleaned it up and let him rest, then 2 hours later he was sick again now im starting to wonder whats going on so by this point he was covered in sick and i took him to the bathroom for a quick rinse down and after 2 minutes in their with me he started to gag/reach then just his rear quarter started to violently thrash/spasm for about 15 seconds then he went calm/still then violently thrashing again and he just collasped in my arms and i provided CPR but was unable to revive him and ive been in know mood to write this down until now. This happening infront of me has really upset me very very Sad.:sad:


So so so sorry for your loss and having to go through seeing the poor darling go that way.
Wishing you all the best and big huggs
xx

R.I.P little one xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so so sorry to read about the sad loss of your puppy and what you have been through. 

RIP Pupster. x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read the whole thread and was hoping everything would turn out well. I was so sorry to hear of your loss. You did your best for him.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss and what you've been through.I can't imagine.
New on here so only just read original thread.

Not sure what to say,

:sad xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

so very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry x


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss  I don't really know what else to say. Please look after yourself


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So very sorry, after all you had both been through too  life is so unfair at times. Take care and know you did your best for your boy. xx

Run free at the bridge sweet boy - too good for this World. xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Drenco  
I have followed this through aswell and hoped that after his op, that he would be on the mend 

RIP little guy, run free and healthy at Rainbow Bridge x x x

*Heidi*


----------

